# Cant get on forum



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all. For the past few days, I have been unable to get on the.forum on my computer. It takes about half an hour to load up page. I have restarted computer and everything but cant get it. I can go on any other website though.
Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Delete cookies and past web browsing history?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto to Danny.

We do, on ocassion, have a bad case of "the slows" on the forum, so it's possible you just hit one of those bad spots. But try to clear cookies, etc., and see how it goes.

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

On the computer. Not the ones in the kitchen! :laugh:


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

No such luck. Tried all of that.:/

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

John,

While I see some slowdowns, I don't see anything like you describe. The fact that you can use your phone for normal access indicates something happening on your end, but I'm at a loss as to what.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I have no idea.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a Malwarebytes / Anti-Malware program? 
Check to see if Website Blocking is checked, for the site. 

Most of the time when this happens it is a firewall or some other program blocking the site from loading. As you said you can get on other sites, something is preventing you from getting on here.
Do you have a script block program?
Check all your security, see if one is blocking it.

Don't ask how it would become checked if you didn't check it. 

Do you have a wife?
Maybe she thinks your spending too much time on the site?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I can get on the forum. It just takes about half an hour to load the page

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like your server might be having a problem, overloading, over subscribed, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm at a loss.

Open a command prompt by holding the Windows Key and pressing the R key, type CMD into the command prompt.

In the black box that opens, type this command: *ping -n 30 modeltrainforum.com*

When the command terminates, copy the results and paste it in a message here.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright. 5 min after GunRunnerJohn posted the above, I tried to get on this forum. It as taken over 40 min just to get on. Then I had to log in and it took even longer! I hope this is what you were looking for. I'm just going to have to go on my phone for now.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Adam Johnston>CMD
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Adam Johnston>ping-n 30 modeltrainforum.com
'ping-n' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Adam Johnston>ping -n 30 modeltrainforum.com

Pinging modeltrainforum.com [184.173.102.171] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=3104ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=476ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=538ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=496ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=454ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=561ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=421ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=509ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=519ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=433ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=511ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=486ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=496ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=525ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=484ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=550ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=418ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=524ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=476ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=493ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=542ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=501ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=493ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=556ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=514ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=527ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=461ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=549ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=476ms TTL=53
Reply from 184.173.102.171: bytes=32 time=503ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 184.173.102.171:
Packets: Sent = 30, Received = 30, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 418ms, Maximum = 3104ms, Average = 586ms

C:\Users\Adam Johnston>


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Visit www.speedtest.net and run their speed test and the ping test. Post the results here.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am not a computer literate person, so I asked the folks that some that are, or say they are.

First question they asked was, is the problem of connection with only one site? If so, the security sensitivity setting of your computer could be part of the issue. They further suggested the the operator of the site should have knowledge of connection issue and should step forward to repair the issue.

Second question they asked was geographical location: They say there are dead spots and networks that have over sold their network, by design. Something about not all users will be on at the same time.

Their are areas in rural America where speedy network connection is not available. They suggest that you talk with your network subscriber.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Some days pages here load s-l-o-w-l-y and today is one of them. Other days it loads much faster. Other forums I frequent, non rr forums, load faster even on the days this forum loads quickly.
I'm retired, got nothing better to do so waiting a few extra seconds is no big deal for me.

Ping, 10ms
download 46.45
upload 12.09


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Carl, there are no special security settings on the site, and since this problem just started happening to one person, I doubt it's the site. We haven't changed anything, and John's issue just started happening.

Pages are loading fine for me right now Jack, though there are days when they are very slow.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will get on that site later today. Also I should really change my user name to adam65002 

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

john65002 said:


> I can get on the forum. It just takes about half an hour to load the page


I've never used a web browser that would waitt more than 60 seconds for a page to load. The ones I use give up after 1 minute and just throw a Timeout error.

What web browser are you using?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Google Chrome

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try Firefox.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The security settings, are those on the user's computer....not this site.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

john65002 said:


> Hello all. For the past few days, I have been unable to get on the.forum on my computer. It takes about half an hour to load up page. I have restarted computer and everything but cant get it. I can go on any other website though.





john65002 said:


> I can get on the forum. It just takes about half an hour to load the page


Ditto on all my first questions?

OH, From your first post I thought you could not get on at all.
Did you check security permissions?
Did you check your firewall?
Do you have an adware program?
Do you run a script block program?

Something is holding up from loading, I don't think the server would be the problem if everything else loads normal.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will answer those later LOL. Also I dont get why it would start randomly. I was sending a message and BOOM it started.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Amassing :thumbsup:


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Right now I am on a different computer on a different network. Currently my other computer is trying to access the forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can you beg, borrow, or steal a laptop and take it to your home network to see if this is just an issue with your computer?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Going to try tonight.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

reset your router?

flush the dns?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tried that. Im going to try a different computer now.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just tried. Has to be network.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only thing that comes to mind is your ISP is having a routing issue. I've had issues several times where I couldn't get to specific sites, and the sites were known to be working.

If you ever can't get on a site, try this link: Down For Everyone Or Just Me?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

It gave me a nice little message saying " its just you."

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You wish to check with your ISP about over-subscription. They may not answer due to some legal problems associated with over-subscription. Many of these have allowed over-subscription which just plain slows everything down. They have the problems in Houston, Galveston, Dallas, Austin. Same problems in the middle of the State Of Washington. In Galveston, when they first offered high-speed internet, they over-sold and we all came unglued. They finally increased capacity.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It might be Crome ( I did not re read the thread but thought you used thisbbrowser). I use Chrome on my phone as it is the only way I can post pictures. Sometimes it doesn't load at all. I used my phones default browser for everything else. When I switch to the default phone browser it loads in seconds. Just a thought.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just don't get it. Felt like trying to get on the computer today and the forum loaded right up. Working just fine now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ghosts?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gremlins!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe your network provider got the message.


----------

